# Potential Threat to Bottle Diving // Divers/ Snorkelers



## coldwater diver (Nov 30, 2012)

http://animal.discovery.com/fish/river-monsters/giant-snakehead/
                            I hope I did this right with the link. Im a chef by trade, bottle diver on the side who by the way has had vivid shark nightmares since I was a teenager. The movie Jaws was the catalyst. I get this newsletter letting me know about this Frankenfish (yet another invasive species let loose) that chefs are putting on their menus. It also goes by the name snakehead. This is one scary looking fish that is apparently breeding and getting bigger by the day. It will get as big as a human and is very agressive especially in defense of its young. I cant imagine a fish like this attacking me underwater. I hope they cant tolerate the winter colds up here in Maine. I just thought others might be interested. No catch and release for this fish. Catch and kill please.


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2012)

My buddy used to raise them as a kid because we loved watching them devour goldfish. Now worries to you as a diver but they do eat anything and everything fish wise...


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 30, 2012)

HI Epackage Check out the link they get up to 6 feet max weight 66 lb. They can be agressive to humans apparently in breeding season and to any persieved threat to their young. Some scary pictures on google images. First my Ring Dings now this monster fish as big as myself to worry about.


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2012)

The largest one ever caught was about 30" and a warm water species that weighed 18 lbs., that guy on Animal Planet is huge bullshitter when it comes to this stuff, he's just trying to get viewers. Trust me you have no need to worry diving in Maine...[]


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok But if I get attacked I will find you. []


----------



## xxfollyxx (Nov 30, 2012)

In what was determined by the Army Corps of Engineers to be an isolated incident, a fisherman caught a single snakehead on October 2004 while fishing from Lake Michigan at Burnham Harbor in Chicago, Illinois.  According to the United States Environmental Protection Agency, snakeheads have also been spotted in California, Florida, Hawaii, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, and Rhode Island.
 -Wiki

 They are a warm water species and cant establish themselves in the northern states. Theyre a very invasive species and should be killed if caught.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2012)

...maybe they will adapt to colder spawning grounds... [:-]


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 30, 2012)

For those that stay on land and dont dive I thought of a way to relate.

 Picture this your taking a bath after a long stressfull day. Nice cold beer nearby, "just a can life get any better moment". Now all of the sudden someone throws a pissed of aligator in your bath and turns the light off. []


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds like you might be suffering the ill effects of the Bends...[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2012)

Those are actually some of the nicer effects of the bends.. [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Kevin,

Read This, and see what'ya say...





From.


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 30, 2012)

aaahhhhhhh   lol


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 30, 2012)

These fish are certainly built for survival. The more you read about them the moe I am thinking the native species of fish are going to be hard hit.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> According to the United States Environmental Protection Agency, snakeheads have also been spotted in California, Florida, Hawaii, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, and Rhode Island.


 
 Rhode Island!  Well if I see one I'll impale it with my rake.  It doesn't seem too dangerous.  It might scare you and draw a little blood, but it certainly isn't worse than what we already have (snapping turtles, water moccasins).


----------



## Conch times (Dec 1, 2012)

Your kidding us right?? If your actually scared of these creatures don't plan on diving in the ocean any time soon!!  That's just a little baby nothing compared what we dive with down here!!! Picture yourself diving down to pick up the snapper you just shot for dinner and a 10' bullshark comes along and takes the fish and the spear from you.


----------



## mainedigger (Dec 1, 2012)

deep fried in cornmeal, mmmmmm


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 1, 2012)

I would be more afraid of the microscoping things swimming in the water than the macroscopic ones no matter how many teeth they have[].  Especially in the potomac river or the chesapeake sewer...I mean bay..


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Conch,    I am not kidding. The thought of being attacked underwater by a six foot frankenfish does not make me feel warm and fuzzy inside. I generally dont dive open ocean. I have dove with about 50 or so harbor seals at the Isle of Shoals off the coast here( probably not the smartest move as the Great Whites are becoming more numerous in the area).
  I agree with your thoughts about a bull shark and I hope to never meet one. I have seen many giant snappers face to face, they too scare me pretty good as well because the blend in so well like a big river rock. They usually have this look about them like "Just what the hell do you think your doing down here in my river". I get the message and move away quickly and calmly never taking my eyes off it.
                     This fish however Ive never seen one, its not quite a bull shark, but in what I have learned so far they are going to be here to stay. They breed like crazy, they can move across land, stay out of water for up to 4 days, they agressively protect and defend their young. They are from the sound and looks of it pretty bad a#% .

 Mainedigger from what I have read they are delicous as well, considered a delicacy in the Philipines.

 I just thought this post could also serve as a public service to be on the lookout for these guys when out fishing, diving,swimming etc...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 2, 2012)

"Snakeheads are also air-breathers. The fish will come to the surface,  lift its head up, grab a mouthful of air and then submerge. The oxygen  diffuses directly into a dense network of blood vessels encircling its  swim bladder, an organ that doubles as a simple lung in snakeheads. This  allows the fish to survive in stagnant areas where oxygen levels are  low. It can even walk on land, using its soft pectorals to drag itself  to new locations. It's said a snakehead can survive out of water for up  to 4 days."
 Yup, give 'em a few hundred years and they'll have legs. Then digging won't be safe either. [] or []


----------



## Conch times (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey Kevin, I'm just raggin on ya buddy! I'm sure that your not in water as clear as I get to dive in so I'm sure there's some anxiety issues with not being able to see what's around you.  I get that way when I dive around wrecks or big structures, you never know what's going to pop out on ya!  My buddy was diving with a 30' whale shark a couple weeks back, even though they are harmless to humans that's still a big boy to swim with! I'll put up a pic he got of the whale shark if you want to see.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 2, 2012)

I know conch its all good. You have to admit its built for survival. In all my time underwater, never been bothered by bass or trout. Im probably going to be fine in the Northeast, but the rest of you are screwed[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ...maybe they will adapt to colder spawning grounds... [:-]


 

 MAYBE THEY WILL START TO FLY AND KILL US ALL!![8|]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 2, 2012)

Interesting post Coldwater. If they start getting aggressive, I will report it on here immediately. So, far, the biggest and baddest fish where I am diving are muskeys and they are almost never threatening (or threatened). The more common occurance is that some fish are annoying. Sometimes the carp swim back and forth, back and forth. They stir things up, smash into wet suits, and generally act crazy. Basically, something is different with a diver down there and they don't know how to handle it. Stupid but certainly not aggressive. If those snakeheads appear, I guess they could get annoying.

 The next thing is though, even if they did attack, it is unlikely that they could do you any harm as long as you are suited up. Almost every inch of skin is covered and it won't taste good if you bite it. I doubt they could hurt you much if they tried.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Bob,  Yea I havnt seen a mean fish yet. I just learned about this fish a few days ago. I am reading up a bit and they look very much like the wolf fish that thrives in the coldwaters of new england. I have heard many a tale about people who spear fish these guys. apparently if you just wound them and you feel the line go slack. That is because its turned around and coming for you. I just go to the fish store.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 2, 2012)

/


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 2, 2012)

.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 2, 2012)

.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 3, 2012)

How do the Wolf fish taste? I assume that it is a salt water critter?

 I once had a largemouth take a nip at my leg one spring. My guess is that I swam too near a nesting area. I was surprised because I watched it happen. It looked intimidating, like a fish attacking, but I could hardly feel it. It was only a light tap on my thigh.

 On another day, actually a December dive, just weeks before everything froze over, I was in the big muskey lake. I walked into the water so I had no boat or anything. As I was clawing along hunting bottles, I had that weird feeling that someone was watching me. Impossible when you're at the bottom, right? I looked around and a large muskey (easily over three feet) was directly in front of me facing sideways (perpendicular) to me. I always stop and check them out when I see them because they are awesome. It was still just sitting there along the bottom. Understandable when the water is so cold. After a half minute or so, it darted off so fast I didn't see it go. Pow, it was gone. I went back to hunting. Then I see (or feel) an object creeping into my field of vision alongside me. It's that huge fish. I turn and bam, it's gone. Now, of course, I'm looking for it. A few mintues later it parallels me on the other side.

 I thought that this was very odd behaviour for this fish. I considered what would happen if it attacked. It does have razor sharp (and pointy) teeth. However, the water was cold and I had 1/4 inch thick neoprene over every square inch of my body- except maybe right around my mask. The depth was about five feet. If the thing attacked, I would stand up and start walking towards shore (which was within 75 feet). I was confident that even a rabid fish couldn't harm me much.

 Of course, after all that planning, the fish never came back into view.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 3, 2012)

Pic.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Bob nice story and a beauty of a fish as well. It looks similar to a Baracuda. It has been some time since I actually had wolf fish. I remember I liked it. It tasted like Monkfish or Lobster. I am going to have to go to the local fish store to ask them to get some for me.

  I was thinking of one time when I first moved up to the NH Me area almost 25 years ago. I know I said I was never bothered yet underwater but with one exception. I was just snorkeling in Patukaway Lake in NH. I was in 4-5 foot water. I saw an odd moving shape about 15' or so away from me. It was black and moving this was and that almost like a small black cloud. I moved closer for a better look. Well it was a cluster of baby (jet black colored) catfish. It really was cool like a bait ball you see on the underwater nature shows. Then I noticed one of the parents I guess  come b/w the babies and myself acting aggressive so I backed up. I felt a sting the next moment on my ankle I looked to see another catfish going after my flippers. I dont know how but it got my ankle. I was ok that day but all night into the next day my ankle and foot swelled up bigtime. Still not sure what happened but if you come across a catfish baitball steer clear.

 Ever heard of noodling, you use you arm as bait. Once again I will go to the fish store.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 4, 2012)

> the next day my ankle and foot swelled up bigtime.


 I'm guessing he just gave you a slight infection from the brackish water or something because I'm confident that they have no toxins or venoms or anything.

 Pretty much anything you bump into that moves - especially when visibility is bad - can freak you out. I remember diving in this black river. My buddy went one way, and I the other. We both turned in the dark and ran into each other. We were poking and grabbing at each other when we bumped. Super - super - disturbing until you realize what it is.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 4, 2012)

Just came across another wolf fish


----------

